# high pitch whine from power steering location



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I am trying to pinpoint the source of a whine that has recently gotten louder. It follows the revs of the car, and changes pitch with increasing RPMs. Its not the turbos, because the sound is definitely coming from around or at the power steering pump (or below). Does this sound like my power steering pump is failing, bad belt, or tensioner on the way out?
Fluid levels seem fine, and doesn't change when I turn the wheel. The sound is a constant whine at idle. 

*UPDATE:* found the problem, see my last post for an update :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: high pitch whine from power steering location (jettasmooth)*

when I get home, Ill be checking the tensioner to see if the pulley is bad, but its probably time to do the serpentine, tensioner, waterpump, and timing belt anyways.....


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: high pitch whine from power steering location (jettasmooth)*

so I put a wrench on the tensioner, and loosed and tightened while the car was running. The sound changed a bit, but was still there. I also sprayed the tensioner pulley with WD40, and no sound change. I listened closely, and it appears that the sound is coming from somewhere to the left (passengers side) of the power steering, and no the pump itself. Any suggestions?
After close inspection, its pretty obvious I need a new belt, as there were some cracks starting to form. Would a worn belt cause this high pitch fan-like gear whine that increases with RPM's?


_Modified by jettasmooth at 10:11 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: high pitch whine from power steering location (jettasmooth)*

anyone? Could it be the alternator?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: high pitch whine from power steering location (jettasmooth)*

It could be an alternator bearing failing. With belly pan removed and idling engine, go underneath to check Alternator housing at the bearings with stethescope. Either that or remove the accesory belt and spin alternator by hand to hear and feel worn bearing.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: high pitch whine from power steering location (GLS-S4)*

Ill double check this tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

found the problem. I replaced the accessory belt tensioner, and when I pulled out the old one, the bearings were shot. Replaced it with a new unit and belt. Luckily, it was much easier than expected, only took about an hour to get at it without removing the front end. Just had to squeeze it past the rad fan, but luckily there was enough give. 

something to keep in mind for other high mileage 2.7T owners.


----------

